# [技巧］关于更新系统profile至最新版本

## meteozwh

可能有的人的gentoo装的比较早，现在2004.3已经出来了，如果想让自己的发布和当前流行的2004.3一致，方法是

```
cd /etc

rm make.profile

ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 make.profile

```

这时候最好是用emerge --newuse -uDv world把系统再更新一遍，因为很可能有的缺省的USE设置改变了。

另外，gentoolkit里的euse命令有一个bug，就是不能正确的找到use.desc和use.local.desc这两个文件。

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=46982

这个bug导致用euse命令的时候会出现permission错误。这个错误可以通过修改euse文件来消除。位置在

/usr/bin/euse，

找到

our $FUse_desc

和our $FUse_local那两行，把等号后面的引号中的内容如下修改：

```
our $FUse_desc      = "/usr/portage/profiles/use.desc";

our $FUse_local     = "/usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc";

```

这个bug存在于gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre8-r1版本。今天早上来发现最新的版本是0.2.0，据说已经修正了这个问题，我先试试了 :Very Happy: Last edited by meteozwh on Tue Dec 14, 2004 3:51 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## akar

meteozwh，你好， 謝謝你的分享。 相信大伙都得益不淺。 :Smile: 

請你不要介意我在這兒雞蛋裏挑骨頭，有兩點想請你，還有大家注意一下：

 :Idea:   "文章主題" ： 一個明確，表達清淅的標題，有着畫龍點睛的奇效。 看貼的人就很容易把你的好貼子放在心裏。

 :Question:  "內容有時效性"： 比如，你提到的euse的bug， 其實bug在軟件的開發過程是必經的過程。我說的是一個“過程”，因為己發現的bug是會在將來的版本修正的，那麼蟲就不見了。也就是說，它會隨着時間而消失！同樣，你的貼子的內容也會在將來的某一個時間片段上再看的時候，就會引起誤會，令人困惑了。

 :Idea:   "內容有時效性"： 可以幫euse加上一個 版本號。

 :Idea:   "內容有時效性"： 更好的可以做一些假設，再把系統報錯的關鍵詞／句用BBCode引用上來。因為碰上同樣問題的用戶，就可以和自己對照一下，同時也可以利用錯誤的關鍵詞來找到你的文章。

 :Idea:  "一般情況" ： 響應EricHsu的提議， 善用論譠內BBCode的使用。不錯，這會增加大家寫貼時的工作量，但回貼的個人，或者看貼的人們，也同樣會感激不盡。

可以自己修正一下貼子嗎？

----------

## wangxiaohu

新的gentoolkit已经解决了euse的问题了，今天你Sync了没有？

----------

## meteozwh

没想到我的贴有这么大的毛病  :Embarassed: 

至于bug的错误信息原来的样本，我自己也记不清楚了，因为我这个euse改得比较早，后来曾经注意到有人提交过这个bug。印象最深的就是有一个permission错误。还有一个是这个错误是我挺早的时候改的，所以原来的euse code是什么样子，我自己的机器上也没有保留。只知道是在设置这两个变量的地方出了问题。

不过我找到了那个bug的连接，相关内容在连接里可以找到。

----------

## meteozwh

另外，有一件事情，不是关于我自己的，是关于版面管理的一点点建议。

我自己觉得，大多数的发帖注意事项，实际上应该说是一种“提倡”，不是一种“要求”，对于论坛来说，基本上不是水贴就值得欢迎。

一篇主题明确，重点突出格式又活泼的好贴大家都会很欢迎，发帖的人自己也会比较有成就感。 :Very Happy: 但是最好不要把这个作为对每个贴的要求，当然这可以说是因为发帖人的精力时间的原因，但有的情况下不全是因为精力问题。有的时候发帖的人对于相关的主题了解，可能只限于他所发的内容，这种情况下使大家都获益的方法就是他把他所知道的内容说出来。比如如果一个人发现了某个文件里有bug，他知道怎么去修改，但是他不一定了解怎么使用qpkg -f这个命令。也就没有办法知道是哪个文件包的哪个版本。这种情况下即使他只提供了对这个文件的修改方案，对大家也是一个有用的信息。但是如果要求他提供很全面的信息，可能会损伤了他发帖的积极性。

在这点上和求助贴不一样，求助贴如果信息给得不够详细，想帮忙的人可能会有困难。所以没有提供足够信息的求助贴，实际上和水贴没有区别。前面说过唯一不欢迎的贴是水贴，这也就是为什么这类贴信息要给足的原因。

hehe，真的不是因为对akar有意见才发这些的，而是刚才回的时候想到了这个问题。 :Very Happy: 

----------

## akar

謝謝 meteozwh 的有關於版面管理寶貴意見，我放在心上了。（不是記仇  :Very Happy: )

看到你的三次對貼子的“改善工程”的成果， 好！ 現在的就是 一等一好貼子格式，在作示範一樣。

 :Exclamation:  讚  :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

開版初期，想把貼子格式看緊一點。  :Smile: 

----------

## meteozwh

刚才实验了一下，最新的gentoolkit-0.2.0已经更正了这个问题

只要

```
emerge sync

emerge -uDv gentoolkit
```

就解决了

----------

## EricHsu

 *meteozwh wrote:*   

> 另外，有一件事情，不是关于我自己的，是关于版面管理的一点点建议。
> 
> 我自己觉得，大多数的发帖注意事项，实际上应该说是一种“提倡”，不是一种“要求”，对于论坛来说，基本上不是水贴就值得欢迎。
> 
> 

 

说得是, 不过 "提倡" 而不实行也就和不提倡没差别了, 对么?

我和 Akar 的意见一致: 开版初期, 我们会把发贴格式看紧一些.

因为先来的我们对后来的朋友有指引作用.

等大家都对这些规则习惯了, 那时就是自然而然了, 不会再有 "要求" 的感觉了  :Wink: 

同时, 非常感谢你对版面工作的支持!

Edit: Better format.

----------

